# Light Period then BFP?



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

Has anyone actually found out they were pregnant after having a light period? Just got over a period that was 3 days of very light brown spotting, 2 days of mild flow, and am now experiencing pregnancy symptoms...And yes, I'll POAS tomorrow morning!


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

my mom said she got her period for three months when she was pregnant with my sister. She took a few HPT'S and they were all BFN'S! She kept telling the doctor she was pregnant but they didn't believe her. So what was the result this morning?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

i hear that from folks all the time, i think its pretty common


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Ive seen it happen many times, recently mama~love (she is currently posting in the december DDC) had it happen that she had what seemed like a totally normal period and still got a bfp a few days later.

That said, a light period isnt reason to believe you are pregnant... go ahead and test, it will ease your mind, but we do randomly get light periods now and then even when we usually have heavy ones. The majority of the women I find who get a positive after a period had what seemed like totally normal periods.


----------



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

BFN this time...







The timing wouldn't have been the best anyway (DH graduating next year), but I was so bummed. Feeling ok now though. And maybe I'll switch over to lighter periods now!









Thanks for all of your responses.


----------

